# latest invitation round cut off was only 284



## mowide (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi guys

https://www.canada.ca/en/immigratio...-entry/submit-profile/rounds-invitations.html

latest round picked applicants with very low scores. Can someone guide me how to find occupations being invited.

whats the chances for a petroleum engineer with rougly 370 pts as shown by CRS calculator to get invited

thanks


----------



## hananmaqbool8 (Nov 7, 2016)

mowide said:


> Hi guys
> 
> https://www.canada.ca/en/immigratio...-entry/submit-profile/rounds-invitations.html
> 
> ...


Thats for federal skilled trades only which is different to federal skilled worker stream. What's your occupation?


----------



## mowide (Jul 27, 2017)

I am petroleum engineer. how does it exactly works, federal worker got their own invitation rounds?


----------



## mowide (Jul 27, 2017)

how many times skilled workers are invited in a month?
how many invitations are sent?
in average whats is the cut off score?

I hope someone can enlighten me a bit,, canadian express entry is a bit complicated 

thanks guys


----------



## hananmaqbool8 (Nov 7, 2016)

mowide said:


> I am petroleum engineer. how does it exactly works, federal worker got their own invitation rounds?


Correct. ~>snip<~.

FSTC is 284 as you mentioned - round conducted on 24th Sept
FSW is 441 - round conducted on 19th Sept - round every 2 weeks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mowide said:


> I am petroleum engineer. how does it exactly works, federal worker got their own invitation rounds?





They are not 'federal workers'. That term means someone who works for the federal government.


----------



## mowide (Jul 27, 2017)

Buddy, such a smart pick 🎊🎊🎊🎊


----------

